# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  “CIA'nın muteber adamı”

## bozok

*Yılmaz Polat’ın kitabı* 


*18.08.2008* 
*BEHİü KILIü*
*tercuman.com.tr* 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

GAZETECİ Yılmaz Polat, 28 yıldır Washington’da,Türk-ABD ilişkilerini izliyor... Polat bu süre içerisinde hem mesleğini hem kendisini korumayı bildi, söz konusu ilişkiler nedeniyle ruhunu Pentagon’a kiralamadı... Bu yüzden köşeyi dönemedi, ceberutların muteber adamı olarak ülkesi aleyhine kurulan oyunlarda rol almadı, yurtsever bir onurlu kişi olmayı seçti...
Kitap yazıyor...

Yazdığı kitaplarda da, doğruları yansıtıyor... Son kitabı *“CIA’nın muteber adamı”* Ulus Dağı Yayınları tarafından basılıp piyasaya sürüldü... Mutlaka okumalısınız... Ben, lafı uzatmadan kitaptan bazı bölümleri sunacağım...
Polat, kitabında ABD derininin bir *“üalışma dosyasını”* şöyle tanıtıyor...
*“Siyahla karalanmış sayfalarda, ad verilmeden ‘16 No’lu ülke’ olarak tanıtılan bir ülke vardı. ‘16 No’lu ülke’ Türkiye idi...”*

şimdi bu “16 nolu ülke” ile ilgili olarak, 1992 yılında CIA’nın hazırladığı bir Kürt raporunda* “En Muhtemel Senaryo”* bölümümden satırlara bakalım...

*“Türkiye’deki, Irak’taki ve daha az bir düzeyde de İran’daki Kürtler’in, merkezi hükümetlerden daha çok özerklik ve siyasal olarak tanınma isteklerini sürdürmelerini bekliyoruz. Ancak onlar her üç durumda özellikle kendi ulusal davaları çerçevesinde hareket edeceklerdir. Zamanla ortak çıkarılan genişledikçe ve birbirlerine bağımlılıkları artıkça, işbirliği yapmaları da daha önemli bir hale gelebilir. Ancak kısa dönemde bunun yapılmasını önemli gerginlikler ve rekabetler olduğunu görüyoruz. Bütün bunlara bakarak, Iraklı Kürtler daha güçlü bir durumda olacaktır. üekiç Güç’ün varlığı sürdükçe, Bağdat’ta güçlü bir merkezi hükümet kurulsa bile, Kürtler kendi kurdukları yeni kurumları ve oldu bittiye getirdikleri otonomiyi korumayı başaracaklardır.”*

Rapor tarihi, doksanların başı ve gelinen noktaya dikkat ediniz...
Yılmaz Polat, kitabında ABD gizli servisi adına Türkiye’de oyun kuran muhteremin adını da veriyor: Graham Fuller... *Bakınız bu Bay Fuller kimmiş?..*

*“Yirmi yıl CIA Ortadoğu bölge sorumlusu oldu. 1964-67 arası Türkiye’deki CIA şefi oldu, ülkesine dönünce CIA’nın Ulusal İstihbarat Kurulu Başkan Yardımcılığı’na kadar yükseldi. Türkiye’ye ilgisi hiç bir zaman azalmadı. Ekmeğini Türkiye’deki Müslüman’lıkla oynayarak kazandı. Başının üzeri keldi, yan taraftan uzattığı saçları ve uzun sakalıyla ajanlığını gizlemeye ve kendisine bir entelektüel görünümü vermeye çalıştı. Sakallı hali, Türkiye’deki aşırı dincilerin de hoşuna gitti, Kürt ve İslam uzmanı oldu. Türk-Kürt-İslam sentezini birleştirip Türkiye’nin jeopolitik yapısını irdeledi. CIA’dan emekli olduktan sonra da bağlantısını kesmedi. Merkezi Kaliforniya’da olan Rand Corporation adlı araştırma kurumunda bölge uzmanı olarak çalışmaya başladı ve kendisi iyice Türkiye’deki İslam’a verdi. Yazdığı raporlar, tarikatlar için umut ışığı, Türkiye’de şeriat rejimini görmek isteyenler için yol haritası oldu...”*

Bundan sonraki satırlar sizlere *“Pek tanıdık”* gelecektir!..

“Graham Fuller, 1920’lerde Türkiye’nin ayakta kalma mücadelesi sırasında Atatürk’ün tarihsel rolüne çok büyük saygı duyduğunu; ancak George Washington, Nehru, Lenin ve Gandi gibi liderlerin bile sonsuza kadar yaşayabilecek bir ürün vermediğini ve zaman içinde bellerden silinebileceklerini söylüyordu. Fuller’e göre İncil ve Kur’an kalıcıydı. Liderler ölüyor önce bedenleri, zaman içinde de düşünceleri yok oluyordu. Oysa Kur’an ve İncil yaşıyordu.

Geçmişteki radikal laiklik politikaları döneminde İslam’ın yaşamımızdan nasıl dışlanacağı adeta bir fikri sabit haline gelmişti. Bence bu, bugün daha az lazım olan bir tepki.

Fuller’in sözleri, soğuk savaş sonrası CIA’nın dikkatlerini Türkiye’ye çevireceğinin önemli işaretiydi. Belli ki yeni çalışmalar, İslam ve Kürtçü’lük ağırlıklı olacaktı.

Fuller’in iddiasına göre, Türkiye’nin sorunu Atatürkçülük’ten kaynaklanıyordu...”

Kitaba yarın devam edeceğim...

...

----------


## bozok

*Bay Fuller’in marifetleri!.* 


*19.08.2008* 
*BEHİü KILIü*
*tercuman.com.tr* 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TüRKİYE’NİN başına gelenleri Gazeteci Yılmaz Polat’ın “*CIA’nın muteber adamı”* kitabından öğrenmeyi sürdürelim... Graham Fuller nam muhteremi okuyorduk!.. Bu bey USA'ya CIA merkezine dönmüştü ve...

*“Fuller, çalışmalarını Müslüman ülkeleri laik sisteme dönüştürerek değil, Türkiye’yi Ilımlı İslam’a çevirip model yapma üzerine yoğunlaştırdı!..”*

Ne zaman?.. 1990’lı yılların başında, raporunu sunduğunu okuyup, bu zamanı tahmin edebiliriz...

Fuller’in *“Türkiye’deki İslamcı Akımlar”* raporu Türkiye’nin İslami düşünce ve eğilimleri konusunda daha esnek olabileceğini savunuyordu. Proje AB temelleri üzerine inşa edilecekti; ama Türkiye’nin önünde üyelik için ciddi engeller vardı. üzellikle yaratılan bu sorunların özünde, kemikleşmiş Kemalizm’in yattığı iddia ediliyordu. Fuller, Atatürk İlkeleri arasında yer alan devletçiliğin, bugün, geniş anlamıyla, Türkiye’nin gelişmesinin önünde en büyük engel oluşturduğunu yazdı. T.C. Anayasası’nın ilk cümlesi olan *“Türk Devleti ebedidir”* sözünün Orwell dilini anımsatan daha eski bir dönemi çağrıştırdığını savunuyor, şöyle diyordu: 

*“Liberal olmayan bir düzen, Türkiye’nin demokratik değişimini engellemekte, İslamcılık ve Kürtler gibi iki ana sorunun çözümü de zorlaştırmaktadır. Birincisi din meselesidir. Türkiye laik bir devlet olarak ülkedeki tek ve aynı zamanda en büyük İslamcı partiyi yasaklamaya devam ediyordu. Türkiye laik sistemi sürdürmelidir; ancak bu sistem kilise ve devletin ayrıldığı gibi gerçek laiklik olmalı. Fransız tepeden inmeci anlayışında ve Türkiye’de de olduğu gibi devletin din üzerinde kesin bir kontrol uyguladığı bir sistem olmamalı. Türkiye’nin ikinci büyük bir krizi de Kürt sorunu. Homojen bir ulus kurma kaygısı içinde , Kemalist devlet Türkler dışında hiçbir kimliği tanımamak üzerine inşa edilmiştir."*

Fuller’e göre Kemalizm olarak adlandırılan devlet doktrini, sorunun çözmediği gibi, Türkiye’ye çok pahalıya mal oluyordu. Fuller, bir yandan da fikirlerini eyleme dönüştürmek için yakın çalışma arkadaşlarıyla hedef belirliyordu. Türkiye’deki İslamla ilgili fikirleri, Fuller’i, İslamcıların vazgeçilmez konuşmacıları arasına soktu. Sık sık İstanbul’a çağrılıyordu. Fuller de çağrıları yanıtsız bırakmadı; *Saidi Nursi konferanslarında boy gösterdi.* En gözde konuşmacılar arasına girmeyi başardı. CIA’cı aynı zamanda Amerika’daki Ilımlı İslamcı yanlarını kendi kafasına göre örgütlüyordu. Fuller’in çalışma arkadaşları arasında Türkiye’de doğup büyüyen Washington’a CIA bağlantılı Henry Barkey de vardı; İstanbul’dan Washington’a gelmiş ve Fuller’in asistanı oluvermişti. Barkey artık Fuller’in güvendiği, ona en yakın kişilerden biriydi.

Graham Fuller Türkiye’nin sorununun Atatürkçülükten kaynaklandığı konusunda ısrarcıydı. üç ayda bir yayınlanan National Interest* “Atatürk ve Sonrası”* başlıklı bir makale yazdı. Atatürk’ün düşüncelerinin yeniden yorumlanmasına ihtiyaç olduğunu savundu. Fuller’in görüşleri, Türkiye’de İkinci Cumhuriyetçi olduğunu söyleyen bir grup eski komünist yeni dinci yazar aydın-akademisyen tarafından çabucak benimsenip desteklendi. Bu destek raslantısal değildi. Kapalı kapılar ardında Ilımlı İslam tezi, Kürtçülüğü de içine alarak ağını planlı biçimde örüyordu...”

*Polat, Fuller'in bir başka “Arkadaşını” daha bize şöyle tanıtıyor...*

*“Pentagon için hazırlanan 80 sayfalık raporun mimarlarından biri de Profesör Sabri Sayarı. Profesör Sayarı İstanbul’da Boğaziçi üniversitesi’nde, Washington’da Georgetown üniversitesi’nde öğretim üyeliği RAND’de araştırmacılık ve Washington’da Heath Lowry’den sonra Türk Araştırmaları Enstitüsü’nde başkanlık yaptı. Daha sonra Washington’dan ayrılıp İstanbul’a Sabancı üniversitesi’ne geldi...”*


Bu kitabı okuyunuz, daha neler var neler!!

...

----------

